# Maxton Front Splitter fitting



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

How did you all fit your splitter, I went to look at the garage the other week and seemed like it would be bumper off to fit?

I plan to add tiger seal all around to give it extra hold along with the supplied bolts but that does seem to mean removal, or did you just screw direct into the bumper, therefore keeping it on?

I also have the sideskirts to go on in the same way.

Richard


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

I would 100% recommed bumper removal, its just far easier to bolt it together.
I personally used similar bolts to the ones supplied, for the outer edges from the wheels/rear inward. Then used torx headed screws to secure the 2 central uprights and shorter versions of these screws right on the front edge of the original splitter so they would not go through both skins.
Side skirts just self tapper straight into the underside, although I would say make sure you cut the skirts where the jacking points are on the car as these get partially covered when the skirtrs are on and make it a pain


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Extremely heavy duty self tappers rather than the supplied bolts, which meant it could be installed without removing the bumper. Definitely a 2 person job tho if doing it in situ


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks guys,

Think bumper off is the best option by sounds of it as things like the carousel will play havoc otherwise 

Never taken the bumper off this car but hoping its not too hard to do, I have got some tiger seal to add to the screws, got the side skirts to add as well. Think i will invest in the heavy duty self tappers as suggested.


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Haha ha... Bought the splitter front and rear maxton as well as the side skirts (although they haven't turned up yet)

My plan is to use the bolts supplied for the front and back along with some double sided 3m acrylic tape (strong as f*** and less messy than tiger seal... Also no drying time).

I'm not planning on removing the front bumper, just get it up in the air on stands.

Side skirts, I will just use self tappers.

Good luck, let us know how you get on and we'll compare notes.


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

C00P5TT5 said:


> Haha ha... Bought the splitter front and rear maxton as well as the side skirts (although they haven't turned up yet)
> 
> My plan is to use the bolts supplied for the front and back along with some double sided 3m acrylic tape (strong as f*** and less messy than tiger seal... Also no drying time).
> 
> ...


You may have fun doing that. The bolts supplied for the front splitter are very substantial, however access to use them is very limited/difficult hence the reason I used extra large send tappers. I think the supplied bolts are designed for the bumper to be removed. Even with using only self tappers my splitter is still solid after 3 years, despite a chunk being removed following an altercation with a rather large pheasant!


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

davectr said:


> Extremely heavy duty self tappers rather than the supplied bolts, which meant it could be installed without removing the bumper. Definitely a 2 person job tho if doing it in situ


Do you have a link to these as I want to use something very strong on the side skirts and will probably use these as well


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

I just got them from a local builders merchant. They were about the size of an M8 bolt


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

After a bit more research it looks like you can remove the existing splitter without removing the bumper, so I might give that a go and fix the maxton splitter on it whilst off the car.

Unless anyone can forsee any issues with that?


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

Where are you based, I'm in east Yorkshire, if that's anywhere near you could attack them both on my drive at same time :mrgreen:


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Whilst I really appreciate the offer I am in Berkshire down south.... So far I have managed to remove the rear valance, as I am going to paint it, and drilled the holes for the rear splitter.... They give you 8 bolts for ir which seems excessive to hold a bit of plastic on, so I have used 6 and think the spares will come in handy for the front.

I also bought some of these

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 2276657708

From what I gather these hold the front existing splitter on, to get it off a couple of them are hard to get to so the easiest thing to do is just punch the pin through and replace the fastner..... Seems a lot easier than removing the bumper.


----------



## Venom (May 18, 2018)

Ive got Maxton side splitters and a German front splitter to go on soon.

Ive heard its self tappers for side splitters.
But for the front splitter i have, I'm going to try nut and bolt to fasten the front splitter with some 3M tape as well i think.


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Side skirts turned up today and indeed it comes with 20 self tapping bolts. The instructions say use glue also (not supplied) but I am going for 3m tape rather than glue.


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

Tiger seal rather than glue for me. These will be very near the ground at times Haha.. need to stay on


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Mines not lower than standard so should be OK... If yours are coming in gloss black, it says to grind down the area on which the glue will be applied... If your getting just the matt version you won't have to bother.

Also read that it's a good idea to cut out the section that covers the jacking point.... Grinder at the ready [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Update... I have removed the existing splitter, it was the easiest part I have ever removed from the car, just puch the pins through remove the fastner and pull the splitter working from one side round to other... Couple of pins got lost but have the spares ready..... Now just building up the courage to start drilling


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

is it an RS bumper?

And please tell me you have taken some pics!!

I spend the day swapping out door cards, slowly getting rid of every leather part of the car!


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Sorry fella, no pics and it's a tts 2009 bumper..... Hope that's not too much bad news for you.

I'm waiting on some new drive rivets now, as you can tell from my other post.... Thanks to those who replied, struggled to find them with out the part number.

What I have also noticed now is that the splitter uses the existing fitting holes. I wasn't expecting that, so I hope the new rivets are long enough to take the extra thickness of the maxton splitter. Also the two fitting holes at the front are very close to the edge of the maxton splitter so I think some grinding might be required..... I did see a video of another guy fit one on a ST (I think) who had the same issue.

Oh well, if it was easy I wouldn't enjoy it as much... Keep eyeing up the self tapping bolts for the side skirts, think how easy it would be just to use them on the front.... But I am determined not to.

How you getting on?


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

It's on!.... And what I pain in the arse it was to fit using the nuts and bolts provided.... Rear splitter no problem, but the front was a nightmare... My advice remove the bumper or just use self tapping screws.

I did manage to fit mine by removing the existing splitter and bolting on the maxton one to it, but I couldn't use the maxton nuts and bolts to replace the existing pin rivets. So I drilled the holes out of the maxton splitter and used them as a access rather than a fitting, I then used new push pin rivets to refit... My only issue is that the nut is on the underside of the maxton splitter..... Don't think it should be an issue but I would have preferred the rounded nut under the car purely for a clearance factor..... But doing it this way ment no bumper removal and no drilling off the inner skin of the existing splitter


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Oh and I also used double sided viking tape, it's really strong so you only get one shot at it but I preferred that over tiger seal


----------



## r_turner01 (Sep 12, 2018)

I am going to cheat and Awesome are going to remove my bumper tomorrow when I take it for the suspension and brakes + + +

Maybe if they are feeling kind will pop them on since they are doing so much other work. As my car is an RS I think there is no adjustment needed just straight fitment. I need it to be on strong as the car will be used on track and will sit pretty low


----------

